# Strengthening Pasterns



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

So, little puppy is growing very quickly, and the breeder thinks that her pasterns are looking a bit weak!

She said most of the time, this issue resolves itself, but that supplementing with Vitamin C would help.

Anything else I can do? Also, I can't seem to find any info on how Vit C would help and what dosage to give... sooo... thoughts?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Vitamin C is supposedly good for building collagen---tendons, ligaments, etc. 

I found this info on dosage: http://www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/vitamin-c-for-dogs.html


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

taquitos said:


> Anything else I can do?


 Walking on loose surfaces such as sand may help. If the dog has access to a fenced outdoor run for example, lining the ground with substrate like pea gravel may also help. 

Weak pasterns can sometimes be a symptom of other structural deficiencies, ie: poor shoulders etc. I'm not sure of your dog's breed or if your goals might include sports / ob / agility, but if so I'd seek a vet's opinion and perhaps a veterinary nutritionist's opinion as well.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Willowy said:


> Vitamin C is supposedly good for building collagen---tendons, ligaments, etc.


Yes, this. Dane people I know dose with Vit C. to help weak or splayed feet and weak pasterns. 

They all use this brand: https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...e=&network=g&gclid=CJScwqqVztACFQ8vaQod2BkKfw


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

What's the dosage of vitamin C? Just having trouble with this!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

http://www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/vitamin-c-for-dogs.html

This site is hinky but the dosages look right from what I remember. That said, it's water soluable. You might manage to give her an upset tummy, but she will literally pee out what she can't use, in anything shot of a massive, enormous, over dose.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

CptJack said:


> http://www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/vitamin-c-for-dogs.html
> 
> This site is hinky but the dosages look right from what I remember. That said, it's water soluable. You might manage to give her an upset tummy, but she will literally pee out what she can't use, in anything shot of a massive, enormous, over dose.


Thanks!

So should I be feeding for maintenance or should I feed more?

Breeder suggested I try something like camu camu powder since it's natural and doesn't contain that many ingredients (thereby eliminating chances of her getting an upset tummy).


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Benny had an issue with weak pasterns while he was teething. I used vit C and Cosequin and had great results. During the time I was treating him he went from approximately 40 lbs to 50. I built him up to 1000 mg of vit C and gave him a double dose of Cosequin for the first 60 days as per the instructions on the bottle.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Max and Me said:


> Benny had an issue with weak pasterns while he was teething. I used vit C and Cosequin and had great results. During the time I was treating him he went from approximately 40 lbs to 50. I built him up to 1000 mg of vit C and gave him a double dose of Cosequin for the first 60 days as per the instructions on the bottle.


Mei is right around the time when she should be teething!

Which vitamin C supplement did you use?


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

taquitos said:


> Mei is right around the time when she should be teething!
> 
> Which vitamin C supplement did you use?


I used a generic grocery store brand. Make sure that it is only vit C and not a combination of vitamins.


----------



## Debbie Duck (Nov 24, 2019)

We got our German Shepard at 6 months and were is 6th owner, No one wanted him because of his hair. His front feet are splayed and go out to the sides, he hope like a bunny when he runs. He's had stays, scans, see a neurologist, orthopaedic vet. Nothing became obvious.. Vet said he can exercise for more than an hour, isn't in pain has a good quality if life, leave him be. Looking at this site I'm wondering if he has weak pasterns? Does anyone else's dog with this condition bunny hop? He's nearly 4 and it worries me what damage it's causing to his elbows and shoulders, I want him to be around a long time and worry this will shorten his quality of life. 
Any advice appreciated. 
Debbie


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Goodness, an old thread... I didn't even see the latest post until just now. 

To borrow an illustration off of Pinterest (with credit due to who knows) https://images.app.goo.gl/hEteDS6QHXQcktY4A, the drawing on the right (#5) shows downed pasterns in the front feet. The pointing outward, frequently called being easty-westy, is a conformation fault that is commonly seen in conjunction with a narrow chest. A lot of GSD who have downed pasterns in the front are also down in the rear, and walk with their rear pasterns nearly flat on the ground. The bunny hopping is usually associated with hip problems like dysplasia (I'm kind of surprised nothing showed up on the hip x-rays).


----------



## Nesteremily (May 4, 2020)

Debbie Duck said:


> We got our German Shepard at 6 months and were is 6th owner, No one wanted him because of his hair. His front feet are splayed and go out to the sides, he hope like a bunny when he runs. He's had stays, scans, see a neurologist, orthopaedic vet. Nothing became obvious.. Vet said he can exercise for more than an hour, isn't in pain has a good quality if life, leave him be. Looking at this site I'm wondering if he has weak pasterns? Does anyone else's dog with this condition bunny hop? He's nearly 4 and it worries me what damage it's causing to his elbows and shoulders, I want him to be around a long time and worry this will shorten his quality of life.
> Any advice appreciated.
> Debbie


Bunny hopping is typically a symptom of hip dysplasia. I would find a vet near you that does OFA x-rays. (Orthopedic foundation for animals) You don’t need to submit the xrays to OFA, but vets that are experienced in doing them are typically the best at getting good x-rays of the hips. Or an orthopedic specialist vet.


----------

